# need help....



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

As some know Minnie recently had a litter of kittens, two found homes and two are still living with me. I would love to keep them forever, they are wonderfull kittens! In a perfect world I would be able to have as many cats as I wanted...sigh.... unfortunetly it isnt a perfect world.

I am haveing trouble affording the vetranary care of all my animals. I want to be a responsible pet owner, this is why after careful consideration my husband and I have decided it might be in the best interes of our cats to re home some of them. Currently we have five cats and one dog. 

Of course I can not part with my dog who is 8 years old, also I can not part with Lilly or Jerry. I would terribly hate to lose Minnie either, she is a very hard to understand cat and we love her. The only problem is she still isnt fixed...I had to reschedule her appointment last month to March because of finacial problems. I think I can afford to get Minnie fixed in March, as well as Jerry and Mugsy shots. (Lilly just had her shots) 

I wish I could afford to get the kittens surgerys as well, but even if I did, I am haveing a hard time keeping up with their food, and litter. I have to prioritize, and I am sorry if this sounds wrong, but when it comes to food for my kids or food for my cats....well you must know how hard it can be sometimes when trying to raise a young family on a limited income.


I think because of their age and personalitys that Jeanie and Jessy could be re homed without to much problems. They are 4 months old now and very well behaved. They have not yet had shots or any medical treatment. 

Jessy has a belly button hernia, it can be easily repaired at the time of her spay surgery, with little or no extra cost. It would be great if they could stay together, they are littermates who look almost identical, so we call them twins.

It is hard for me to submit this post for fear I am not making the right decision by re-homeing them. We love them so much and want the best for them. That is why I want to adopt them to someone like the people who post here, whom I know love animals.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I hope we will witness another happy match! It would be so nice because you'd be able to keep in touch with the person - knowing that we all check the forum so often! Best of luck with Jeanie and Jessie - they are young and will be able to re-adapt to a new home - a very loving one of course


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Please don't feel guilty, Lilly. The majority of people whose cats have kittens have to part with them. I know you will be very careful that they get good homes. If you don't know the people personally, make sure to charge for the kittens. You don't want them to be sold for research. You wouldn't want them to leave mother cat before 12 weeks minimum, and many breeders keep them until 16 weeks. 

It would be wonderful if one of our members was "between cats" and lived close enough to get one of yours. I know we have some members like that.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Lilly, are any of your unspayed kittens predominantly white with blue eyes, because if they are, I would like very much to have one.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Wayne they have quite a bit of white, however they also have calico-ish or tabby patches. They do not have blue eyes either, they have yellow green eyes. Their picture is posted in the photo gallery, I will upload it here following this post, however the only picture I have was taken at 2 months old and they are 4 months old now.

Jessy is on the top and jeanie is on the bottom, the other two ( gray as well as the black kittens) have already went to new homes.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're so sweet!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I think we changed our mind again. I made all three cats an appointment to get fixed and shots at the low cost clinic on the first (march) I am going to just keep them I think, at least until after they are fixed. I love them so much..I think it would be to hard to give them up now.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

I agree with your decision.  Kittens are so cute, and they add an extra something to a pet-lover's home. I do not believe that taking care of more cats will be that extra-expensive, except for their initial vet visits.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Lilly. 

I think they will bring years of joy to your life.


----------

